# Randy Bachman Documentary



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Watched this the other day on the Documentary Channel. Interesting. Not your average rock musician. Except for his massive gear acquisition syndrome.

Bachman


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

Regarding his GAS, curious about the brief sequence where he reveals a pixelated SRV Strat that would apparently "land him jail" if he showed it to us all. Any guesses as to what that might be?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice...wonder where I can find it to stream it?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ezcomes said:


> nice...wonder where I can find it to stream it?


This might be helpful ... Where can I watch CBC TV content online?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Buy his house!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow!
Until the end, i was thinking there was no way that was in canada...
Must've already moved out too...


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Just finishing it now. I wish they would have gone into a little more detail about his departure from The Guess Who. That guitar storage place... wow!

Also, on a somewhat sad note... he has really aged quickly in the last decade. Looking at the footage and photos from gigs from 2007-2010, time is marching on, quickly. Same for all of us, I suppose. I'm happy that he is still passionate about what he loves to do, and keeps it up for a long time.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Heard a funny BTO story the other day. My guitar teacher played briefly with Randy’s brother. He tells a story about when they were in the studio in Seattle (of all places) recording “Taking Care of Business”. They were struggling and someone ordered pizza. Mysterious pizza guy shows up, hears the tune and offers to help. Bangs out a piano piece then splits. That original piano piece is the one that’s on the record. Song goes on to be a million seller and they need to pay the guy but have no idea who he was, or even remember where they got the pizza from. They eventually have to hire a PI to track the guy down. He uses his first royalty cheque to buy a house in Seattle. He went on to some acclaim of his own, heading up the LA orchestra or something...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> They eventually have to hire a PI to track the guy down. He uses his first royalty cheque to buy a house in Seattle. He went on to some acclaim of his own, heading up the LA orchestra or something...


I read the same story but it was incomplete. Great to know that this is how it ended.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I liked Neil Young's comment the best -the Guess Who fired Randy Bachman... how could they as Randy Bachman was the Guess Who.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> Heard a funny BTO story the other day. My guitar teacher played briefly with Randy’s brother. He tells a story about when they were in the studio in Seattle (of all places) recording “Taking Care of Business”. They were struggling and someone ordered pizza. Mysterious pizza guy shows up, hears the tune and offers to help. Bangs out a piano piece then splits. That original piano piece is the one that’s on the record. Song goes on to be a million seller and they need to pay the guy but have no idea who he was, or even remember where they got the pizza from. They eventually have to hire a PI to track the guy down. He uses his first royalty cheque to buy a house in Seattle. He went on to some acclaim of his own, heading up the LA orchestra or something...


Not quite, according to Wikipedia and others.

Takin' Care of Business (song) - Wikipedia

Pianist, composer Norman Durkee ‘changed everybody he touched’

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/pizano-man/


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

“mischievously propagated by band members”


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

You can watch it on the website now

Bachman


----------

